# H24 frustration



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

I can't get these things to connect to my home network!!! I've read the boards and tried the suggestions and, nothing.

My HR24 in my living room has been connected to my network since the install. I loaded Directv2pc on my computer and was able to see the DVR (even though the content wouldn't play b/c my monitor doesn't support HDCP, who knew?). I have two PS3's that show Directv2pc in the home menu.

I'm using an older router (Linksys WRT54G) but is pretty much an old faithful as far as routers go. The H24's are wired (not wireless) and I do have MRV activated. I have switched ethernet cables, they are brand new. I have tried to manually assign the network settings to no avail. The error screen says the H24 "sees" my network but no internet. I get the IP starting with "169" (or whatever number) that someone mentioned in another thread suggesting the H24 does not recognize the router.

I consider myself fairly tech savy and can troubleshoot a lot on my home network. All of my other devices are connected on my network with no problems, but not these things. My frustration is at an all time high with this problem, the handshake issue with the H24 and my Sony LCD and the recent rain fade experience.

Help before I cancel :flaiming.

P.S.

I think the error code was 71-73-113 but I'm not sure. It was yesterday and I'm at work now. Also, I did read on the board (but searched and can't find it again) where it was stated the receivers come setup with DECA by default and if you go wired, you have to disable that. Can someone please clarify?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

hatchet said:


> I can't get these things to connect to my home network!!! I've read the boards and tried the suggestions and, nothing.
> 
> My HR24 in my living room has been connected to my network since the install. I loaded Directv2pc on my computer and was able to see the DVR (even though the content wouldn't play b/c my monitor doesn't support HDCP, who knew?). I have two PS3's that show Directv2pc in the home menu.
> 
> ...


Make sure you try a different port on your router, as ports can go bad.

Did you reset your receiver after you connected the ethernet cable? They default to coax (DECA). If the ethernet cable is not attached on startup, it will not switch over to ethernet without a reset.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

Sorry dog, I was editing.

Yeah, its not the ports as other devices have been working (I've switched them all around).

I have also done the RBR several times to no avail. I'm thinking it might be a "sequencing" thing, i.e. power down receiver, then router and power back up in sequence but the H24's wouldn't connect when I input the network settings manually so maybe not .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Once you plugin the ethernet cable the internal DECA is disabled.
I'd start with one H24 and reset the network defaults. Next I'd try the "connect now" to see if it will find your router. The 169.xxx.xxx.xxx is a sign it hasn't and is using the internal IP address.
You might power down your router for a couple of mins before doing this, so it will reset. This has been a problem for some.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

Thanks VOS, my confusion is with the manual settings and why that is working as well. The HR24 shows up on the LAN "client" list but no H24 so, at least in theory, things should be working. What are the odds I've got two H24's with bad ethernet ports .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hatchet said:


> Thanks VOS, my confusion is with the manual settings and why that is working as well. The HR24 shows up on the LAN "client" list but no H24 so, at least in theory, things should be working. What are the odds I've got two H24's with bad ethernet ports .


Any receiver can have a defect, but two at the same time? This isn't that likely and this could be something as simple as a poor ethernet cable, or simply the receiver's network settings too.
We've had a poster with this and their cable turned out to be the problem, even though their laptop would work with the same cable.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

hatchet said:


> The error screen says the H24 "sees" my network but no internet. I get the IP starting with "169" (or whatever number) that someone mentioned in another thread suggesting the H24 does not recognize the router.
> 
> If I understand you correctly your H24 will work with MRV, but it cannot see the internet. If I'm not mistaken only the HR's can connect to the internet, not the H2x series.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

davring said:


> If I'm not mistaken only the HR's can connect to the internet, not the H2x series.


"But" you are mistaken. The H21/23/24 do connect for TVApps, for one thing.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

davring said:


> hatchet said:
> 
> 
> > The error screen says the H24 "sees" my network but no internet. I get the IP starting with "169" (or whatever number) that someone mentioned in another thread suggesting the H24 does not recognize the router.
> ...


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "But" you are mistaken. The H21/23/24 do connect for TVApps, for one thing.


Learning VOS is a quicker typist than me :lol:.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

If your receivers have 169.254.x.x addresses, they will not be able to access the internet. The receivers need to have an IP address on the same subnet as your router, usually 192.168.1.x.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "But" you are mistaken. The H21/23/24 do connect for TVApps, for one thing.


Forgot about the apps, thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hatchet said:


> davring said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting...
> ...


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, I gotta try any and every thing so I will.

In a working setup, does the H24 and HR24 show up on a network like any other connected device?

Like I've said, I can currently (well not right now as I'm at the office) see every device connected to my network, whether it be wired or wireless. That includes PC's, laptops, PS3's and the HR24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hatchet said:


> Yeah, I gotta try any and every thing so I will.
> 
> In a working setup, does the H24 and HR24 show up on a network like any other connected device?
> 
> Like I've said, I can currently (well not right now as I'm at the office) see every device connected to my network, whether it be wired or wireless. That includes PC's, laptops, PS3's and the HR24.


If it's getting the IP from the router, it will show up. If [like your H24s] it's using an internal IP, then no.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

hatchet said:


> Yeah, I gotta try any and every thing so I will.
> 
> In a working setup, does the H24 and HR24 show up on a network like any other connected device?
> 
> Like I've said, I can currently (well not right now as I'm at the office) see every device connected to my network, whether it be wired or wireless. That includes PC's, laptops, PS3's and the HR24.


In Windows7 they show up a "MediaShare Renderer"


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

Call me "old school"...I'm using XP. But the DVR shows up in the router control panel as DIRECTVHR24 (or something similar).

Nothing seems to explain why forcing the settings manually fails to work as well. Why won't the receiver come off its internal IP, i.e. what causes the receiver to do this?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hatchet said:


> Call me "old school"...I'm using XP. But the DVR shows up in the router control panel as DIRECTVHR24 (or something similar).
> 
> Nothing seems to explain why forcing the settings manually fails to work as well. Why won't the receiver come off its internal IP, i.e. what causes the receiver to do this?


"Reset network defaults". When you go with the manual settings things tend to get weird.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

Is this a legacy system? Why not use the built in DECAs on all the receivers/DVR and pick up a broadband DECA to bridge the cloud to the router? Might simplify things.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

jpitlick said:


> Why not use the built in DECAs on all the receivers/DVR and pick up a broadband DECA to bridge the cloud to the router? Might simplify things.


That's what I was thinking assuming he has SWiM.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

AMAZING :joy:!!!

Came home from work, had a nice dinner with the wife (kids are at grandma and grandpa's) and watched a little uninterrupted D*.

I decided to get up off my rear and tackle this issue once again before I got too lazy this evening. I walked into the bedroom, did a RBR on the receiver and then came back to the computer while it started back up.

When I heard the signal come back on, I grabbed the remote and went straight to the menu. The first thing I noticed was the "My Playlist" option which I was sure wasn't there before but maybe it was. Anyway, I went into the network option and lo and behold my receiver had an IP address :hurah:. It now shows up in my LAN client list in the router's menu. I just need to record something on the DVR for playback in the bedroom for final confirmation that everything works. FWIW, the other H24 in the den is not online as I don't have any available ports on my router. I plan to pick up a gigabit switch soon.

The only difference between tonight's success and last night's failure was that the DVR in the living room was on. It was off last night when I was attempting the setup of the H24(s).

So, unless VOS or one of you other guys snuck into my house this afternoon and fixed things, we'll just call this incident one of life's many unknowns.

Thanks to all for your help and advice :righton:.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

hatchet said:


> The only difference between tonight's success and last night's failure was that the DVR in the living room was on. It was off last night when I was attempting the setup of the H24(s).


The only time the Hx/HRx series are actually off is when they are unplugged from the electrical outlet or there is an outage. The unit was in standby. Basically when these units are in standby, they are on but the A/V outputs are off. Everything else is on including the ethernet port.

As to the problem:
I'm suspecting that the router has a limited pool of IP addresses assigned via DHCP. Meaning that the current DHCP configuration of the router is at it's max
to issue IP addresses. 
Lets say that pool is currently 9 IP addresses (ie., 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.10). Also in this example you have the 2 PS3s and 6 computers(desktops and/or notebooks via WiFi or ethernet). You're able to connect the HR24 and get an IP but when you connect the H24 the router can't give out an IP because there are no more free IP addresses in the pool. But once one of the other devices is turned off, and the lease for that IP is up(usually 86400 seconds or 24 hours) it gives it to the H24.
The solution would be to log into the router config and increase the DHCP pool.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

bleggett29 said:


> The solution would be to log into the router config and increase the DHCP pool.


I hear ya' on that but it was already done...I had max users set at 20 (my modem supports up to 32) and the most devices online at any given time was less than 10. Besides, I manually set the IP to the last spot in the string (.19) and it still didn't connect.

Regardless, it connected last night and a successful recording from the DVR showed up in the playlist. I plan to schedule a recording today online from work and mess around with VOD tonight.

Now, this is fun !


----------

